# Spot and Stalk Cougar Unit?



## tkjwonta (Jan 20, 2010)

For all you experienced Utahns/cougar hunters, I was just wondering if there were any of the cougar units where I would stand a chance at finding one spot and stalk, without using dogs. I'm not looking for a guaranteed kill or even a sighting, just wondering if anywhere in the state offers a 10-20% chance of laying eyes on one without the help of dogs.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

a tom has up to 300 sq mile range, but normally closer to 75-100. it would take years to learn his behavior well enough to know where he is likely to be. spot & stalk is more dumb luck. you may have a chance w/ calling, can you sound like an injured deer?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Spot and stalk is a waste of time when it comes to cougars


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

After shed hunting for 12 years I can honestly say I have seen 4 cats. With 2 bein through a spottin scope. Its possible dont take me wrong but its not likely IMO.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> Spot and stalk is a waste of time when it comes to cougars


 +1 Don't waste your time.

I will tell you however, that my brother's co-worker had a cougar tag and a late cow tag. While stalking a group of cow elk that was bedded down he and his dad diceided to take a rest before taking their shots. As they setup their packs as back rests they turned and spotted a big tom 30 yards in front of them up in a tree. Bang! tag filled. (very dumb luck)


----------

